# YBR - Yellow Brick Road Holdings



## System (30 May 2011)

Yellow Brick Road Holdings Limited (YBR) was formerly known as ITS Capital Investments Ltd (ITS).

http://www.ybr.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (5 January 2013)

psailagroup said:


> ........I have also just bought some YBR stocks




Thanks for reminding me. 

This one was a stand out buy at 29 and at 38 which for some inexplicable reason I ignored both times.  I reckon it is still a good buy with its current strong momentum.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## psailagroup (6 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> This one was a stand out buy at 29 and at 38 which for some inexplicable reason I ignored both times.  I reckon it is still a good buy with its current strong momentum.
> 
> ...




Hi, no problem I was trying to look for YBR on this site last night, pretty good stock.
Good management, bouris is a very smart focused person, this is going to be a great long term stock


----------



## Country Lad (27 January 2013)

Another break, market sentiment still strong.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## chipotle (28 January 2013)

I have been watching both Bouris companies ( ybr and tzl) since last year but didn't buy :-( 

Is it coincidence these are both rerating and at the same time? I'm thinking of biting the bullet tomorrow and buying both.


----------



## chipotle (19 February 2013)

Any followers here ? I bit the bullet and am very happy. So this is at about 100m and banks are worth 30B. Got a longggg way to run yet.


----------



## skc (19 February 2013)

chipotle said:


> Any followers here ? I bit the bullet and am very happy. So this is at about 100m and banks are worth 30B. Got a longggg way to run yet.




Don't you think you are aiming a bit too high?!

The Wizards homeloans 2.0 is probably the most you can hope for... and this is in a market where borrowing has been falling and margins being cut.

Probably some upside potential but it will be some time before the numbers come in.


----------

